
NYT: Do Not Double-Major - sys_64738
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/24/opinion/higher-education-double-major-extracurricular-activities.html
======
thinkling
If you're going to put "NYT" in the title, it should be "NYT Op-Ed" since
that's what this is. Opinion pieces are not regular NYT journalism.

